# RIBEYE - SOUS VIDE/VORTEX COMBO



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

I had a nice Angus ribeye in the freezer & have been wanting to try a SousVide steak.

So here we go!

I coated it with thick Worsty & SPOG.













12-29-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






Ready for the vac bag.













12-29-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






We also found some nice asparagus at the market.

Trimmed off the bottoms & seasoned with salt & pepper.













12-29-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






Judy took the stalks, boiled them down & pureed them with some half & half & made some awesome asparagus soup.













12-29-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






The ribeye & asparagus are ready for the hot tub.













12-29-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






The ribeye went into 120 degree water for 2 hours.













12-29-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






I started the asparagus about 1 1/2 hours after the steak & it went into 183 degree water for 30 minutes.

Yes I bought a second SV so I could do two things at the same time set at different temps.













IMG_4268.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






The steak is done & I dusted it with Cajun seasoning.













IMG_4269.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






Ready for the Vortex!













IMG_4272.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






I seared it for about 1 minute on each side and I only used about 1/2 chimney of charcoal.













IMG_4276.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






After the sear, a little butter on top can't hurt.













IMG_4278.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






Rested it for about 10 minutes.













IMG_4280.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






And our dinner, ribeye, asparagus, & a couple of onion rings.













IMG_4282.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016






The steak came out real juicy & tender, but we like it rare.

This one was med/rare. It was rare when I took it out of the water.

So I guess that searing it for 1 minute on each side was too much.

Next time I will either keep the SV at 110-115, or just sear it for 30 seconds on each side.

Now the asparagus was just about the best I have ever had.

The flavor & texture were better than any other way I have ever cooked it.

I guess using the SV is just another learning experience & I'm taking notes every time I use it.

Thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks tasty Al! 

Nice soak!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks fantastic Al! I always tossed the stalks on asparagus. Judy's asparagus soup sounds so good! 

Points!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks great from here Al! I wonder why it overcooked? That Vortex must really pump out some heat. One thing I noticed when reverse searing steaks, I have no experience with sous vide, was that if I didn't rest them between the smoker and the sear, I'd get more of a bullseye effect. Also, this was more pronounced if I seared them over charcoal as opposed to a cast iron pan.

What I do now is take them to 125°, then rest for 15 minutes, then sear them in butter in a super hot cast iron pan. No bullseye and they don't seem to overcook.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks Great Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was thinking about getting one of them, but our kitchen is so small, it would have to go into the basement between uses, along with some other small appliances.

When I was researching them, I decided if I had one I'd be doing Eye Rounds & Bottom Rounds, because they tell me you can make it Tender like Prime Rib, and Prime Rib & Ribeye is already Tender.

I would love to be able to buy cheap (cheaper) Eye Rounds, etc, and be able to make it like Prime Rib!!

Have you tried any Eye Rounds, Bottom or Top Rounds yet???

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like a good experiment, Al!  One thing you might try in the future is to do steaks that are 1.5-2 inches thick - sous vide them to your liking then sear them the way you did on this cook (they won't over cook because they are so thick).  I like to purchase whole boneless ribeye at Cash and Carry because the price is so good, then cut them at home into the thickness that I like - 2-inches thick is just right for me. The cut is choice, but the sous vide process is so good you can make just about any cut tender as prime.


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2016)

Great Job.  Love those Rib Eye's   Mighty good looking Meal  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Al!
> 
> Nice soak!


Thanks Case!

Al


Smokin Jay said:


> Looks fantastic Al! I always tossed the stalks on asparagus. Judy's asparagus soup sounds so good!
> 
> Points!


Thanks Jay!

We had the soup for lunch today and it really hit the spot.

Al


Mdboatbum said:


> Looks great from here Al! I wonder why it overcooked? That Vortex must really pump out some heat. One thing I noticed when reverse searing steaks, I have no experience with sous vide, was that if I didn't rest them between the smoker and the sear, I'd get more of a bullseye effect. Also, this was more pronounced if I seared them over charcoal as opposed to a cast iron pan.
> 
> What I do now is take them to 125°, then rest for 15 minutes, then sear them in butter in a super hot cast iron pan. No bullseye and they don't seem to overcook.


Thank you,

I have always done as you do, seared in butter in a Cast iron pan.

But I just got this Vortex & wanted to give it a try, and your right it really pumps out the heat.

Next time I think I'll just go back to the CI pan.

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear!

I haven't done any other cuts, except the brisket for pastrami & it sure came out tender.

There are so many things I want to try with it, I heard that boneless skinless chicken breasts are tender & juicy in the SV too.

I'm going to try some corn on the cob tonight.

Al


IdahoPZ said:


> Looks like a good experiment, Al!  One thing you might try in the future is to do steaks that are 1.5-2 inches thick - sous vide them to your liking then sear them the way you did on this cook (they won't over cook because they are so thick).  I like to purchase whole boneless ribeye at Cash and Carry because the price is so good, then cut them at home into the thickness that I like - 2-inches thick is just right for me. The cut is choice, but the sous vide process is so good you can make just about any cut tender as prime.


I hear you Pete!

This steak was from a whole ribeye that I bought from Sam's & it was 2" thick.

I think I just seared it too long, cause you could tell just pushing your finger into it when I took it out of the SV that is was rare.

But after the sear it just tightened up.

Next time I think I'll go back to searing in a CI pan like I have been doing.

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks amazing Al, I think "juicy" is a correct statement.  TTU! - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_4282.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2016)

They look terrific, Al, but two sous vide? Talk about jealous!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks tasty Al! I do think the amount of veggies to beef ratio is a little off.:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

gary s said:


> Great Job.  Love those Rib Eye's   Mighty good looking Meal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy!

I appreciate it!

Al


redheelerdog said:


> Looks amazing Al, I think "juicy" is a correct statement.  TTU! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John!

It was tasty!

Al


Disco said:


> They look terrific, Al, but two sous vide? Talk about jealous!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

Yea 2 may be a little overkill, but I am using them both all the time.

And they are pretty inexpensive.

Al


b-one said:


> Looks tasty Al! I do think the amount of veggies to beef ratio is a little off.


Thanks B!

Ha Ha! I have to tell you that, that SV machine really cranks out some really delicious veggies.

We ate all the asparagus & saved some of the steak for fajitas.

Al


----------



## Bummed (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks mighty good!


----------



## lemans (Jan 1, 2017)

Al
   Got my SV yesterday so it still sitting in the box, but tommarrow I'm going to cold smoke one of my two inch ribeye steaks for two hours and then put them in
It's water bath and then vortex them.. 
 This is all your fault... your food looks so delicious that I have to follow your lead!! Keep up the great work..
Stay tuned for the pictures...


----------



## lemans (Jan 1, 2017)

So I set up my Gourmia sous vide .. the instructions were terrible.  My Maverick instructions were better..and that sucked.. anyhow.  The instructions said press the set button. After 1/2 hour of cursing I found out that the buttons are touch sensitive so all you have to do is swipe and it works..held the temp perfect.  So I did a test run with some broccoli and baby carrots 180 for 1 hour.  It came out great.. so tomarrow I try a 2 " steak...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2017)

Bummed said:


> Looks mighty good!


Thanks you my friend!

Al


Lemans said:


> Al
> Got my SV yesterday so it still sitting in the box, but tommarrow I'm going to cold smoke one of my two inch ribeye steaks for two hours and then put them in
> It's water bath and then vortex them..
> This is all your fault... your food looks so delicious that I have to follow your lead!! Keep up the great work..
> Stay tuned for the pictures...


The cold smoke sounds like a great idea, next time I'll try it that way!

Al


Lemans said:


> So I set up my Gourmia sous vide .. the instructions were terrible. My Maverick instructions were better..and that sucked.. anyhow. The instructions said press the set button. After 1/2 hour of cursing I found out that the buttons are touch sensitive so all you have to do is swipe and it works..held the temp perfect. So I did a test run with some broccoli and baby carrots 180 for 1 hour. It came out great.. so tomarrow I try a 2 " steak...


Glad you finally figured it out.

Looking forward to seeing that steak!

Al


----------

